# Attention NEW JERSEY Gorillas!!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Duck and I are heading up to Nutley on the 22nd thru the 28th - would be great to meet and hang out with some NJ Gorillas if there are any!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

KASR said:


> Duck and I are heading up to Nutley on the 22nd thru the 28th - would be great to meet and hang out with some NJ Gorillas if there are any!


Damn... you are going to the UGLY part of the state...


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Damn... you are going to the UGLY part of the state...


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Visiting Duck's grandma...what can I say?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> :tpd::tpd:


So there's a nice part. :tu Only kidding.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Your about 45 min from Al.....


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I moved this to the appropriate forum (Herf Information)


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

KASR said:


> Duck and I are heading up to *Nutley* on the 22nd thru the 28th - would be great to meet and hang out with some NJ Gorillas if there are any!





DriftyGypsy said:


> Damn... you are going to the UGLY part of the state...


(see location to the left) :gn


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> (see location to the left) :gn


Maybe you and DUCK's grandma are neighbors!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

rack04 said:


> So there's a nice part. :tu Only kidding.


At least I'm not in Texas!!  -- BTW - 8 days until the next series...:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks like you'll only be 30 minutes from NYC....if you plan on taking a day trip across the Hudson, let me know. :ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm with Patrick, shoot me a PM if you are making it into manhattan during the week. Love to meet up for an afternoon stick.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

We are certainly planning a trip to the Apple. I'll shoot you details as they come in!


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

rack04 said:


> So there's a nice part. :tu Only kidding.


Yup, unlike Houston.

:gn


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

KASR said:


> Duck and I are heading up to Nutley on the 22nd thru the 28th - would be great to meet and hang out with some NJ Gorillas if there are any!


Hey ! PM us if you are interested in getting together! My grandmother has lots of plans for us, but we can figure out a time and place!

~DUCK


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Damn... you are going to the UGLY part of the state...


hey! It isnt that bad! I take offense! They are in a really cool neighborhood and love it there. As my Nana says, if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> It looks like you'll only be 30 minutes from NYC....if you plan on taking a day trip across the Hudson, let me know. :ss


Same here :tu


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

If you guys are free next Tuesday (27th) let me know. I live in Clifton and I belong to a smoking club in Fairfield which isn't that far away from Nutley.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Aaron,
Who the heck goes to Nutley?
I had to pass by there on a regular basis and I always tried to do it as fast as I could.:r

Kidding aside, quiet little town in northern jersey, just close enough to everything. Can't believe my cousin just sold his house there for $750,000. Yikes!!!

Enjoy your trip back to my old neck of the woods.
Here is a MUST DO!!!
Go to the Ironbound section of Newark. Don't be frightened. Nice Portuguese area. Little gem in the middle of crap basically. It is where I grew up and went to school.
Go to Elm St. and visit a restaurant called "Casa Vasca". Forget the tourist places more known in the area for Spanish and Portuguese food. This is the gem the locals go to and by far the best. Better than all the others. Second favorite would be Fornos of Spain on Ferry St. Make sure you get the white sangria. Much tastier than the red.
Lastly, enjoy what real pizza is like in the Jersey/New York area.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Snowy: Sent ya a PM
Carlos: I'm gonna try to get to Newark and check outyour suggestions! Thanks brother!!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Blueface said:


> \enjoy what real pizza is like in the Jersey/New York area.


Jersey has real Pizza 

LOL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Dux said:


> Jersey has real Pizza
> 
> LOL


:r
Although my favorite pizzerias are in Long Island (Umberto's), Staten Island (Joe and Pat's) and Brookly (L&B's and Tortone's), NJ does have some great pizzerias also.
A favorite of mine is Pete's in Kearny and quite a few others come to mind also.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Although my favorite pizzerias are in Long Island (Umberto's), Staten Island (Joe and Pat's) and Brookly (L&B's and Tortone's), NJ does have some great pizzerias also.
> A favorite of mine is Pete's in Kearny and quite a few others come to mind also.


Spumoni Garden's in Brooklyn is my favorite restaurant in the world.

But you forgot about Grimaldi's under the Brooklyn Bride in DUMBO!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Spumoni Garden's in Brooklyn is my favorite restaurant in the world.
> 
> But you forgot about Grimaldi's under the Brooklyn Bride in DUMBO!


What happened to you this weekend?
Never heard back from you to meet up on Sunday.
Ended up having family and friends over late in the day and before you knew it, day was gone.

Threadjack off.


----------

